# Age of Empires III ohne CD



## Koyote (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte Age of Empires III ohne CD spielen. Ich sage gleich ausdrücklich : ICH WILL KEINE ILLEGALE SACHEN MACHEN !
Das Problem : Ich habe AOE III installiert und auch hier alle 3 CD's.... will spielen aber .... habe kein Laufwerk  Kann man sich irgentwie ne Iso besorgen o.Ä., LEGAL ?
Wenn es mir hier einer nicht glaubt, ich kann wenn ihr wollt auch ein Bild von den Cd's machen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. Juni 2011)

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass wenn man sich nen Crack runterlädt und das Spiel crackt, es legal ist wenn man die Original-CD besitzt. Kanns dir aber nicht garantieren


----------



## Koyote (13. Juni 2011)

ja, ich brauche ja nicht mal die Installation, nur die Startcd... Werde mir wohl auf Dauer eh ein neues Laufwerk holen müssen. Aber ich sehe es nicht ein für den Schrott Versand zu bezahlen. Vielleicht gibt es ja eins im Mediamarkt oder so...


----------



## Conqi (14. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab mir auch schon (ob nun legal oder nicht) No-CD-"Cracks" gezogen, weil ich keine Lust hatte immer die CDs rauszukramen. Ich meine, theoretisch darf ich an meinem Spiel doch rumpfuschen wie ich will, wenn dadurch niemandem ein Schaden entsteht, oder? Ist doch auch nur ne Art Modding


----------



## Koyote (22. Juni 2011)

Habe mir ein Laufwerk gekauft und dann gemerkt...Mit Patch 1.14 oder 1.4, ich weiß es nicht geht, geht das Spiel ohne CD


----------

